# Where do you get parts for this Kohler faucet???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I get to this home built in the early 60s and they have these kohler ninedecker faucets in
2 shower units... I call the oldest supply house in town that has parts for all kinds of faucets and
they claim its not available any longer.... They said they stopped selling that model back in
the late 90s and told me we will probably have to change them out....

anyone know where in the USA would have the parts for 2 of these faucets??

I am really in no mood to change them out


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the supply houses and the hardware stores by me stock them


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the supply houses and the hardware stores by me stock them


Thanks , I did not think it was that difficult to get my hands on them
but this is what they told me today....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*M-One Specialties, Inc. - Plumbing Supplier*
IN SALT LAKE CITY, UT HAS ALL THAT OLD STUFF OR CAN GET WILL SHIP


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I get to this home built in the early 60s and they have these kohler ninedecker faucets ...........anyone know where in the USA would have the parts for 2 of these faucets??
> .................


Have you contacted the Kohler Pro help line?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Have you contacted the Kohler Pro help line?


not yet, thanks... I will check into Kohler direct

I just called the best place in our town which can match up about anything
and their head guy tells me they dis continued that spool type cartridge for the kohler a long while back
and just dont carry them any longer.... I was surprised

If I can get the parts, I would rather attempt the repair because these two shower units have a set of closet 
drawers that I would have to cut through to install a new faucet.....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Have talked to M=ONE have parts and I have gotten their prices PM me if interested


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I get to this home built in the early 60s and they have these kohler ninedecker faucets....................


I have to ask, what was stopping you from taking the trim off for a pic?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you even try a google search?










Kohler Niedecken Cartridge Assembly


Kohler Niedecken Cartridge Assembly. This is a complete Kohler Niedecken cartridge assembly and comes ready to install. Our Kohler Niedecken cartridge is custom assembled using genuine Kohler Niedecken parts, guanteed to repair leaks and drips for years to come.



www.faucetshark.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You will almost certainly need the new seats as well.

Make sure you have a socket to fit them. May want to take a regular socket and grind the face flat for full contact on those short flats.






Kohler Niedecken Mixing Valve







www.parksupplyofamerica.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I guarantee you it's just a regular socket.









Kohler Niedecken 3 Seat Removal Tool


Shop Genuine Kohler Niedecken 3 Seat Removal Tool, Part Name Niedecken 3, in stock & available now at Quality Plumbing Supply. Free shipping on all product orders $99+




qualityplumbingsupply.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Faucet Shark appears to have all the Niedecken parts you could want. 

I wouldn't bother with the special tool. You might be able to get away with the seat and washer kit instead of the whole assembly. I would ask the customer if they feel sloppy when they are used. If they feel tight but just don't shut off I'd only get the seats and seals.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Amazon has all the Niedecken parts too. *Someone was blowing smoke up your azz* about the parts being discontinued.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Amazon has all the Niedecken parts too. *Someone was blowing smoke up your azz* about the parts being discontinued.


Most supply house guys are like this too. You have to find the right one


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I must be doing something wrong. I usually get the Home Depot employees who are all too happy to answer questions that they don't know the answers to. Sometimes they'll even offer when I don't ask, and sometimes I've got 7 other things going on in my head and like a fool have a momentary lapse of reason and take them up on it. I usually regret it when it's a girl, and the first thing she will do is whip out her phone, all proud of herself that she has the entire world of answers at her disposal on the internet. Or else she will just start looking at the same areas that I just did, and reading packages that I am more than cabable of reading, and just did, which don't have the answer I need. I do usually have better luck at the supply houses, but even there I'll sometimes hit it on the day the circus is in town and I get stuck with Bozo.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the information.... I figured if I put this on here that people would go ape **** about it
and dogpile me with tons info....... this rebuild crap is expensive

I dont know what the head parts fellow at Economy Plumbing Indianapolis was going on about.... it surprised me too

I guess I must have misunderstood him and they claimed that they just stopped selling this stuff...... 
we dont see a lot of this old Kohler junk around here much any longer... 
our area is really big in Delta faucets.....

Thanks for doing the research for me....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> .............Thanks for doing the research for me....


Yeah, yeah, yeah, you didn't even "Like" my posts


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> I get to this home built in the early 60s and they have these kohler ninedecker faucets in
> 2 shower units... I call the oldest supply house in town that has parts for all kinds of faucets and
> they claim its not available any longer.... They said they stopped selling that model back in
> the late 90s and told me we will probably have to change them out....
> ...


Looks like I'm late to the party, but I've also had good luck finding obscure stuff using Alfano's in New York.









ARPNY - Parts Identified - Plumbing Parts & Amazing Service


We're a top supplier of replacement plumbing parts with amazing service, support and a great selection.




www.arpny.com





Only problem is they like to use their own part numbers, so you have to do a little more digging, but it seems like for the most part if Alfano's doesn't have it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, you didn't even "Like" my posts



Nothing but love..... thanks for doing the footwork for me......💖💝💕🧡💛💚


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Nothing but love..... thanks for doing the footwork for me......💖💝💕🧡💛💚


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> not yet, thanks... I will check into Kohler direct
> 
> I just called the best place in our town which can match up about anything
> and their head guy tells me they dis continued that spool type cartridge for the kohler a long while back
> ...


Cut thru the front and use a decorative plate install a Moentrol and be a hero lololololo


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Can I just do a quick shout out to M-ONE?

M-ONE is in SLC, which is in my service area. Those dudes are THE SCHIT.

Most of the guys who work there are old plumbers that are just too old to do the physical labor required in plumbing. Theyve been around the block and have done the trade 20-35 years. They're AWESOME. I swear to God they know everything.

If you need a cartridge and they don't have it, they'll find it ASAP and call you. Great service.

If you need a stem, and they don't have it, you can take the old one in and they'll machine it. Come back in two hours or so, and they got it all made perfectly.

They're great


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Cut thru the front and use a decorative plate install a Moentrol and be a hero lololololo



That would be a contest which I dont really want to attempt...'

I am just gonna order one set of parts and hope its right then go from there


----------



## money turds (Oct 10, 2013)

The Kohler Neidecken t/s faucet was very well built and lasted for years. No it wasn't pressure balanced but for a 1 handle faucet it was great. Very easy to rebuild, but expensive, compared to most of the crap being sold today. When rebuilding these replace ALL the parts. A worn stem will not work right with a new yoke!
You will need the Kohler K-30090 repair kit, the K-30092 yoke assembly kit and the cover / stem part number varies because there are 3 different lengths of stems depending on the rough in. Once rebuilt you won't see that faucet for years!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

money turds said:


> The Kohler Neidecken t/s faucet was very well built and lasted for years. No it wasn't pressure balanced but for a 1 handle faucet it was great. Very easy to rebuild, but expensive, compared to most of the crap being sold today. When rebuilding these replace ALL the parts. A worn stem will not work right with a new yoke!
> You will need the Kohler K-30090 repair kit, the K-30092 yoke assembly kit and the cover / stem part number varies because there are 3 different lengths of stems depending on the rough in. Once rebuilt you won't see that faucet for years!


WOW O' WOW 10 POSTS IN 10 YEARS, EQUAL 1 A YEAR


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

If your ever in need of a part this place has never failed to recognize or procure





__





Plumbing Repair Parts and Supplies | Parts Unlimited in Manassas, VA


Offering the best in Plumbing Repair Parts and Plumbing Supplies. Located in Manassas, VA and Serving VA-DC-MD.




www.puiparts.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DogGod said:


> If your ever in need of a part this place has never failed to recognize or procure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been kind of lazy this week,,, been installing water softeners and heaters
left and right..... I cant seem to bring myself to order these parts and hope they 
work out ok..... I am gonna tell them 950 each for 2 new delta 1700 faucets installed 
or 500 each to attempt to repair these old pigs....with no guarantee and no return on 
expensive parts


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I have been kind of lazy this week,,, been installing water softeners and heaters
> left and right..... I cant seem to bring myself to order these parts and hope they
> work out ok..... I am gonna tell them 950 each for 2 new delta 1700 faucets installed
> or 500 each to attempt to repair these old pigs....with no guarantee and no return on
> expensive parts


Yep,replace new is only way to go


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

after I told her the prices for both ways to go , they decided to just live with it...

one less problem averted..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> after I told her the prices for both ways to go , they decided to just live with it...
> 
> one less problem averted..


Cheap azzes lololololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Cheap azzes lololololo


I think a lot of people think I am working just for the exercise
just wanting to get out of the house and breathe fresh air at their homes........


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I think a lot of people think I am working just for the exercise
> just wanting to get out of the house and breathe fresh air at their homes........


I understand,i deal with it on a daily basis


----------

